

Cambridge pushes back against bankers' censorship - ubasu
http://www.lightbluetouchpaper.org/2010/12/25/a-merry-christmas-to-all-bankers/

======
ubasu
Just realised that's a dup of

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2039117>

